# Développer en Ruby



## REVAUX REGIX (5 Janvier 2008)

Quels sont les outils nécessaires pour développer en Ruby et éxécuter les scripts?
En sachant que j'arrive à passer le terminal en Ruby pour vérifier la bonne éxécution des commandes mais je ne sais pas comment écrire le script sans passer par le terminal ni comment
exécuter le script préalablement écrit  
J'espère espère être suffisamment clair sachant que je débute dans ce domaine.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## clampin (7 Janvier 2008)

Tu prends une éditeur de texte normal et tu commence ton script par 


```
#! /opt/local/bin/ruby 

puts("hello world");
```

Ensuite rendre le fichier exécutable par un chmod +x et le fichier.rb

et ensuite dans le terminal taper ./lenomdufichier.rb

et hello world devrait s'afficher

j'utilise moi la version de ruby par MacPorts....

sous leopard il y a ruby.... sans doute dans /usr/local/bin/ruby


----------



## ntx (7 Janvier 2008)

clampin a dit:


> Tu prends une éditeur de texte normal


PS : un vrai éditeur de texte, pas TextEdit  Fais une recherche pour trouver les fils qui en parle et faire un choix.


----------



## Dramis (7 Janvier 2008)

ntx a dit:


> PS : un vrai éditeur de texte



vi serait un bon choix.


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (8 Janvier 2008)

Merci bien pour vos réponses.

Après quelques recherches j'ai un peu de mal à saisir la finalité de macports, quelques précisions peuvent s'avérer utiles. Ca tourne sur 10.5 ?

Je ne comptais pas utiliser textedit (bien que cela soit faisable) parce qu'il n'est pas du tout ergonomique pour ce genre de chose donc dans l'immédiat j'ai smultron, cela vaut ce que ça 
vaut et d'ailleurs je l'avais trouvé en faisant une recherche sur le forum avant de poster.

Vi : j'ai téléchargé une archive qui contient un dossier : nvi-1.79 qui contient lui même tout un tas de dossiers dont je ne sais que faire. Je suppose que l'installation ne va pas se faire toute seule. Doit y avoir des manips à faire ?

Merci

@+


----------



## Céroce (8 Janvier 2008)

vi est certainement déjà installé.
Tape simplement vi sous le terminal. Et puis tu reviendras à Smultron, parce que les éditeurs entièrement en mode texte, on n'aime pas trop dans nos contrées de macintoshiens.

Smultron est bien et gratuit, même s'il y a mieux (TextMate, certaines personnes en sont amoureux par ici).


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (8 Janvier 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> vi est certainement déjà installé.
> Tape simplement vi sous le terminal. Et puis tu reviendras à Smultron, parce que les éditeurs entièrement en mode texte, on n'aime pas trop dans nos contrées de macintoshiens.
> 
> Smultron est bien et gratuit, même s'il y a mieux (TextMate, certaines personnes en sont amoureux par ici).



Ok , de toute façon j'ai déjà essayé smultron et dans l'immédiat cela fera parfaitement l'affaire car cela reste bien lisible avec les différentes couleurs.
Merci bien.


----------



## fdco (4 Février 2008)

Oui TextMate est tres bien pour du Ruby
http://macromates.com/ 
il ya une version d'evaluation 30 Jours a cette adresse


----------



## NeoDym.art (8 Février 2008)

Je ne connais pas très bien, mais il me semble que Locomotive est l'application qu'il te faut. Avec un bon éditeur de texte évidemment. 

J'espère t'avoir aidé.

N


----------



## Warflo (8 Février 2008)

Locomotive pour RoR.
Pour du ruby tout simple yen a pas besoin.


----------



## REVAUX REGIX (8 Février 2008)

Warflo a dit:


> Locomotive pour RoR.
> Pour du ruby tout simple yen a pas besoin.



C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait d'autant que RoR ne m'intéresse pas du tout pour faire un script.rb pour google sketchup en fait mais merci quand même pour l'info.


----------



## tatouille (12 Février 2008)

REVAUX REGIX a dit:


> Quels sont les outils nécessaires pour développer en Ruby et éxécuter les scripts?
> En sachant que j'arrive à passer le terminal en Ruby pour vérifier la bonne éxécution des commandes mais je ne sais pas comment écrire le script sans passer par le terminal ni comment
> exécuter le script préalablement écrit
> J'espère espère être suffisamment clair sachant que je débute dans ce domaine.
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



http://www.macports.org/ports.php?by=name&substr=ruby


----------



## Lizandre (14 Février 2008)

Locomotive n'est plus développé, à ce qu'il me semble.


----------

